
The World as a Neural Network - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.01540
======
klausnrooster
Over my head, but I'd like to get Don Hoffman and Chetan Prakash to review
this paper. Link discussing their work if you are not familiar, which no doubt
I found here on HN.

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2014.0057...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2014.00577/full)

